# MPA coming to Sandy Hook...



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you aware that the Gateway National Park Area has been nominated for MPA status with permanent year round restricions on both Commercial and Recreational fishing?

Public comment is open till February 22, 2010.

Here is the announcement and details:

http://mpa.gov/pdf/national-system/f...ice_jan710.pdf


Here is the document listing sites and more details:

http://mpa.gov/pdf/national-system/n...s_jan_2010.pdf

go to page 11 for Sandy Hook details.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

What's the deal with jerz lately?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

MDubious said:


> What's the deal with jerz lately?


We should change our name to Nazi Jersey


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*List of National System Marine Protected Areas - National Park Service Federal Sites*

*Site Name:* Gateway National Recreation Area 

*Management Agency:* National Park Service 

*Management Plan Type:* Site-Specific Management Plan

*MPA Category:* Natural and Cultural Heritage Conservation Area


Primary Conservation Focus: Natural Heritage

*Natural Heritage:* MPAs or zones established and managed wholly or in part to sustain, conserve, restore, and understand the protected area’s natural biodiversity, populations, communities, habitats, and ecosystems; the ecological and physical processes upon which they depend; and, the ecological services, human uses and values they provide to this and future generations.

Examples: Natural Heritage MPAs include most national marine sanctuaries, national parks, national wildlife refuges, and many state MPAs.



*Level of Protection:* Zoned Multiple Use

*Zoned Multiple-Use:* MPAs that allow some extractive activities throughout the entire site, but that use marine zoning to allocate specific uses to compatible places or times in order to reduce user conflicts and adverse impacts.

Examples: Zoned multiple-use MPAs are increasingly common in U.S. waters, including some marine sanctuaries, national parks, national wildlife refuges, and state MPAs.



*Permanence:* Permanent

*Permanent:* MPAs or zones whose legal authorities provide some level of protection to the site in perpetuity for future generations, unless reversed by unanticipated future legislation or regulatory actions. 

Examples: Permanent MPAs include most national marine sanctuaries and all national parks.



Protection Focus: Year-round

*Year-Round:* MPAs or zones that provide constant protection to the site throughout the year.

*Examples:* Year-round MPAs include all marine sanctuaries, national parks, refuges, monuments, and some fisheries sites.



Protection Focus: Ecosystem

*Ecosystem:* MPAs or zones whose legal authorities and management measures are intended to protect all of the components and processes of the ecosystem within its boundaries.

Examples: Ecosystem-scale MPAs include most marine sanctuaries, national parks and national monuments.



*Fishing Restriction:* Commercial and Recreational Fishing Restricted

*Commercial Fishing Restricted:* MPAs or zones place some type of restriction on commercial fishing, which might vary throughout the MPA according to different zones or areas. Recreational fishing may be unrestricted.

Example: Rotating MPAs, which are still rare in the U.S. They include some dynamic fisheries closures created for the purpose of serially recovering a suite of localized population to harvestable levels.

*Recreational Fishing Restricted:* MPAs or zones place some type of restriction on recreational fishing, which might vary throughout the MPA according to different zones or areas. Commercial fishing may be unrestricted.

*Example:* Seasonal MPAs, including some fisheries and endangered species closures around sensitive habitats.


http://mpa.gov/pdf/national-system/nominated_sites_jan_2010.pdf Page 11. 

http://mpa.gov/pdf/helpful-resources/factsheets/final_class_system_1206.pdf

http://mpa.gov/pdf/helpful-resources/termdefinitions.pdf


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

what does this mean? too tired to read it all.


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

*What it means*

It means our right to fish is being infringed upon.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

"The national system does not bring state, territorial or local sites under federal authority, nor does it restrict or change the management of any MPA."



http://mpa.gov/national_system/nominating_mpas.html


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

For the moment, all that this is doing is adding the Gateway National Park Area to a list (inventory) of national MPAs. The "MPA" already exists. The restrictions that are in place now qualify the Park areas for inclusion in the national inventory. For now that is all this nomination does. 

The review of the Management Plan is what may change the restrictions.

http://www.nps.gov/gate/parkmgmt/gmp.htm


"The national system does not bring state, territorial or local sites under federal authority, nor does it restrict or change the management of any MPA."

http://mpa.gov/national_system/nominating_mpas.html


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Recently heard about fishing being closed on a section of Jersey named "2 mile island" i beleive. Is this it?


----------

